# New Cumberland



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Was going to go up to Erie this weekend but it looks like I'm heading down to the Ohio River instead. I want to try out the New Cumberland Lock n Dam. Never fished it before. Is there good shore access? I'd like to try for sauger, never caught any before. Also maybe some hybrids. Any tips or techniques are appreciated.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Excellent access. Try a hopkins spoon or possibly a reasonable facsimile from say bass pro shops or another, right off the wall. Also, a jig and twister with or without a minnie tossed out and brought back real close to bottom. With the water being slow and low, I'd think 3/8 or less should work. I'll start hitting it in about a month. Usually it'll start picking up about then, but have started this early and done good. Let us know. I just went to 4 8 hr days, so I'm very interested as I'll have *too much *free time on my hands....good luck to ya.....!!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. How excellent is the access? Is there a good parking spot nearby or do you have to walk a little. It looks like my moms coming with and she doesn't like to walk too far. From looking at satalite view on maps it looks like you can only fish the WV side cuz of the locks, or can you fish the OH side too?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello fishinnick,
We were down there today,,, NOT TOO GOOD AT ALL!
3 of us fished off of the lock wall along with 3 other regulars. We landed 1 
13" white, 1 drum, 2 or 3 cats, 1 gar, and a cupla smallies. Just about NOTHING up under the gait, compaired to last week when there were hundreds of stripers/wipers/whites coming and going.
Those other 3 guys caught most of their fish,,,2 cats and 3 or 4 smallies, off the rocks near the lock wing wall, throwing jigs and green twisters.

Id say that we fished off the wall from 9 to 2. Then we launched the 16' boat and beat a DEAD HORSE for 2 more hours. 
We bought 1 doz shinners & 1 doz fat heads ($7.50) and had almost all of our hits on the fatheads.

The parking lot is .8 of a mile North of the dam on rt2. It's not a fun walk down those rr tracks. You can also park South of the dam at the brick works entrance,,, it's about .9 m. 
On the Ohio side, you gotta walk/ crawl down a 40' rock bank to get to the water. Do-able but not really worth it at this time of month. There were a couple of guys fishing there but we didn't see them catch a thing. The water was really muddy today. 
All the locals are telling us that the striper/ wiper bite is about done and The walleye & sauger will start to put on the feed bag at about the end of the month.
Back to Erie perch,,, 1'-3's,,, F,S,S,M!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Doboy said:


> Hello fishinnick,
> We were down there today,,, NOT TOO GOOD AT ALL!
> 3 of us fished off of the lock wall along with 3 other regulars. We landed 1
> 13" white, 1 drum, 2 or 3 cats, 1 gar, and a cupla smallies. Just about NOTHING up under the gait, compaired to last week when there were hundreds of stripers/wipers/whites coming and going.
> ...


I think you mean that the brick yard is on the WV side, not OH. The rocky shoreline is the WV side. 

Anyway, fishinnick, the walk isn't too bad, just watch out for the parking lot (partially brick) a mile north of the dam or you'll miss it. It's on the left side of the road as you head downstream from Mountaineer. Cross the street from the parking lot and walk through the trail and down the RR tracks. Just keep an ear open for the train, as it's fairly active. 

It's always worth a shot, and I like white soft plastics as a primary bait down there, but like snake said, the jigging spoon is great from the wall. Shoreline access is fantastic like he said, you just have to get there.

I need to come back and visit that place soon. I miss it. Good luck to you. Release a few! Remember 2 walleye @ 18"+ on the WV side, not as liberal as the OH side.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Intracoastal but, "Quote"
"I think you mean that the brick yard is on the WV side, not OH. The rocky shoreline is the WV side." 

WOW! lol, Now I'm confused??? (gettin' OLD!)
Rt2/ brickyard gait /South of dam/ WV side.

Big Rocks/Big Bank/ along the lock wall/ OHIO side ??
MAN! If there ISN'T rocks on the Ohio side,,, PLEASE TELL ME! 
I just tried to paint a discriptive picture for "fishinnick's" MOM!
She might be OLD and have BAD KNEES/BACK/& LUNGS, LIKE US!
Sorry if I was wrong.

"On the Ohio side, you gotta walk/ crawl down a 40' BIG rock bank to get to the water. Do-able but not really worth it at this time of month. There were a couple of guys fishing there but we didn't see them catch a thing. The water was really muddy today." 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=183542#ixzz1Y1jlmiYl


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Doboy, not much longer after you guys left the wall Wed, I went back up from off the rocks and began casting a lead Hopkins up into the gate. We caught at least 30 stripers in a hour by jigging our spoons in front of the dam.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Actually my mom's not old(I'm one of the youngins on here). I'm looking on Google Earth now and it looks like there is a parking area type thing right next to the dam, can you park there instead of a mile upriver?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

No parking next to the dam on either side. Ohio side, you might be seeing employee lot for corps of engineers...off limits to us. WV side, absoulutely not...about a 12 min walk from the dirt/brick lot on rt 2.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

What ur seeing is a viewing deck that is on top of a massive hillside that is above the locks . 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

